

Why so little looting in Japan? It's not just about honesty - Toucan
http://www.slate.com/id/2288514/pagenum/all/#p1

======
PixelRobot
I submitted the same link like 4 minutes ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2347698>

~~~
Toucan
Apologies. I did check, but I didn't double check after pasting in the two
forms (and pouring a cup of tea, IIRC.)

~~~
PixelRobot
No problem.

